# Need to find Widebody B13 kit!!!!!!!!



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Yes Ive searched............... Streetweapons is apparently no longer in business (at least not on the web). Im looking to buy the Widebody/ Drift kit and cant find anywhere that has it ALL... I WANT this kit and Im GOING to buy it.... If I can find one that is... ANyone got Links or info???

Thanks


----------



## TREYDEE (Jul 10, 2002)

http://www.asylumms.com/
you'll find what you want here!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Thanks!!!! Although I think I was jumping the gun abit... Im gonna take that $1100 and apply it to the Suspension instead.... Planned upgrades..
Grand Total : 1136.00 (US$)

Del Name Years Product Details Price (US$) Qty 
027. KYB AGX Struts 1991 - 1994 Adjustable struts, set of 4 519.00 
035. Eibach Pro-Kit 1991 - 1994 Approx. lowering- front and rear 1.2", set of 4 209.00 
050. Suspension Techniques sway bar kit 1991 - 1994 Kit includes front and rear, Front 1 3/16" dia. Rear 3/4" dia. 289.00 
080. Energy Suspension Hyper-flex bushing kit 1991 - 1994 Complete kit includes heavy-duty hardware 119.00


Plus A homemade STB for front and rear, New Axles, New Wheel bearings and Strut bearings.


----------

